

Ask HN: Javascript parser in Java/Scala? - codedivine

Does anyone know if there is a good Javascript parser in Java or Scala?
======
codefisher
You might be able to copy the parser out of the Google Closure Compiler.
<http://code.google.com/closure/compiler/> you can be sure it works, and is
stable. I think though it uses Rhino under the hood, so you could look at that
too. <http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/>

~~~
codedivine
Thanks! That looks promising.

~~~
sciboy
Rhino is _really_ fast. Years ago I wrote a javascript scripting interface to
one of my applications and I was surprised that for our use cases it was
running ~ 95% of the speed of raw java!

